# Is this worth it?



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

Can you help me out a little, i have been making lots of threads, but i can guarantee you this will be my last on this topic... so i finally narrowed it down to three systems, i just need to know if they are good... the top five are...(sr20demon) please help me...
1. http://caraudiosecurity.com/catalog/product_info.php+cPath+60_98_173+products_id+1376 

2.http://caraudiosecurity.com/catalog/product_info.php+cPath+60_98_174+products_id+1375 

3.http://caraudiosecurity.com/catalog/product_info.php+cPath+60_98_172+products_id+1560 

4.http://caraudiosecurity.com/catalog/product_info.php+cPath+60_98_172+products_id+3192 

5.http://caraudiosecurity.com/catalog/product_info.php+cPath+60_98_228+products_id+2251 

These are the last five, if i have a b14sentra, REMEMBER, I WANT TO SET OFF CAR ALARMS, dont worry about the place, i know it is far...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

scratch the sony system off you list. not all RF stuff is that good. you could get better if you do your reaserch and then peice it together your self. and always build your own box.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> scratch the sony system off you list. not all RF stuff is that good. you could get better if you do your reaserch and then peice it together your self. and always build your own box.


i dont know how to piece it together!!!! i can see that :fluffy: you have like the max power is this...for example one sub has 700w max power and an amp has 300w, i think they dont go together right, or should i be looking at the RMS, but i still dont know what that is..


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

post a budget and your competency (and access) to power tools (table saw), and i'll put together a nice setup for you


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

alright, i am going to take the advice from someone in this forum(forgot who) and buy a KICKER SOLOBARIC L7 subwoofer, and a HIFONICS BRUTUS 1500D Amplifier, i think that it will be a good combination, i am not sure what size sub though...any suggestions. also if their is any reason that i should not get this combo, please speak now or forever hold your peace(lol). also, i have a sony headunit sitting around(from my totalled se-r) would that be sufficient for this set up, or what should i go with(alpine?) for the speakers, i am going to go with alpine 6.5inch 2way 200watt speakers(type s) and a 2channel 220 watt amp(alpine) for the rear, for the front, i will go with some alpine components or something.....DOES THAT SOUND GOOD?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

dont pay any attention to peak power what so ever, it is worthless, stupid, and misleading. you want the RMS, this is the wattage that a speaker can play at for long periods of time. and sometimes even the RMS is off, like on my duel amp.....i KNOW the RMS isnt 300 watts yet it said so on the box (why did i buy it? it goes bump bump and was $99) im not in it for SQ i just wanted alittle sound. like jasper said, let us in on your buget and they can help you out, you may want to go with component speakers (they handle more power)


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

put the 2ch amp on your front speakers, not your rears

the L7 is good at getting loud but it's not the best sounding sub out there, not sure if that matters to you


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i like sound, but would rather have more BOOM!!!!


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

solobaric l7 w/ a hifonics brutus 1500d, ported, tuned to like 34-35hz

will SLAM

wont sound AS good, but it will slam like no tomorrow


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> alright, i am going to take the advice from someone in this forum(forgot who) and buy a KICKER SOLOBARIC L7 subwoofer, and a HIFONICS BRUTUS 1500D Amplifier, i think that it will be a good combination, i am not sure what size sub though...any suggestions. also if their is any reason that i should not get this combo, please speak now or forever hold your peace(lol). also, i have a sony headunit sitting around(from my totalled se-r) would that be sufficient for this set up, or what should i go with(alpine?) for the speakers, i am going to go with alpine 6.5inch 2way 200watt speakers(type s) and a 2channel 220 watt amp(alpine) for the rear, for the front, i will go with some alpine components or something.....DOES THAT SOUND GOOD?


I reccomended the Hifonics and Solo combo mate 

And it will be loud as hell. If you do not soundproof though, it will rip your car a new asshole. I have a KX1200.1 and 12 inch SoloBaric L74 in a pre fab ported Kicker box. I just recently took the rear seats out, all panels and rear deck out to use Dynamat and I found 9 screws just chillin like a villan. Also, the screws in my component speakers had completely rattled out and had literally dissapeared. I ran the sub for less than a year and it did a number on my car. If you get a L7 SoloBaric, keep in mind they are not the clearest (dont worry, they dont sound bad and to notice a true difference you have to be somewhat fimaliar with HiFi audio), it will be loud enough to drown out your highs and mids without a component amp and be ready to Loctite screws and soundproof. So I can vouch a 12 will set off car alarms...

As far as components, I have always liked Focal and MB Quart. They are not cheap at all, but they last forever, are exceptionally clear and can be turned up to incredible volume levels (and they are still clean at these loud levels). I'm driving Pioneer Premier 6.5s now and it's nothing special but it gets the job done relatively well.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i'll sell you a idmax and a ported box (2.7 [email protected]) for 200. just get a good 500-700rms 2 channel amp and it'll slam (i can look outside the car and see the windsheild shaking) and sound retardly good too.


----------

